# Boot only proceeds after a few keystrokes

## j4m35

Hi,

Recently I have been encountering an issue that I can't seem to resolve. I'm assuming it as to to with the kernel, but I can't be certain and I am hoping someone can help me out.

I am running Gentoo x64 testing and have emerged to the latest packages (as of today).

During the boot process, the following appears:

```

* Mounting /proc ... [ok]

* Mounting /run ...

* /run/openrc: creating directory

* /run/lock: creating directory

* /run/lock: correcting owner

* Caching service dependencies ...
```

Then the boot process halts at this position (without [ok] from the Caching services dependencies). The boot process will continue if I hit Enter a few times (other keystrokes work too).

A snippet of the dmesg is as follows:

```

[    6.551029] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2016-11-03 01:29:04 UTC (1478136544)

[    6.568417] BTRFS: device fsid 6adbd55d-f1be-4960-b283-87b31486a690 devid 1 transid 1183334 /dev/sda4

[    6.570656] BTRFS info (device sda4): disk space caching is enabled

[    6.572222] BTRFS info (device sda4): has skinny extents

[    6.584060] BTRFS info (device sda4): detected SSD devices, enabling SSD mode

[    6.628723] VFS: Mounted root (btrfs filesystem) readonly on device 0:16.

[    6.632185] Freeing unused kernel memory: 952K (ffffffff81cfb000 - ffffffff81de9000)

[    6.633779] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k

[    6.636156] Freeing unused kernel memory: 668K (ffff880001759000 - ffff880001800000)

[    6.645166] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1900K (ffff880001a25000 - ffff880001c00000)

[    6.838711] usb 1-1.3: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    6.989188] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=0557, idProduct=7000

[    6.990784] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    6.992724] hub 1-1.3:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.994442] hub 1-1.3:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    7.328660] usb 1-1.3.1: new low-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    7.502684] usb 1-1.3.1: New USB device found, idVendor=0557, idProduct=2419

[    7.504490] usb 1-1.3.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    7.507375] input: HID 0557:2419 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3.1/1-1.3.1:1.0/0003:0557:2419.0001/input/input1

[    7.578956] hid-generic 0003:0557:2419.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [HID 0557:2419] on usb-0000:00:16.0-1.3.1/input0

[    7.583693] input: HID 0557:2419 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3.1/1-1.3.1:1.1/0003:0557:2419.0002/input/input2

[    7.587704] hid-generic 0003:0557:2419.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [HID 0557:2419] on usb-0000:00:16.0-1.3.1/input1

[  163.007621] random: fast init done

[  164.490474] igb 0000:00:14.1 lan1: renamed from eth1

[  164.545067] igb 0000:00:14.2 wan0: renamed from eth2

[  164.586400] igb 0000:00:14.3 wan1: renamed from eth3

[  164.625050] igb 0000:00:14.0 lan0: renamed from eth0

[  164.662005] BTRFS info (device sda4): turning on discard

[  164.662011] BTRFS info (device sda4): enabling auto defrag

[  164.662014] BTRFS info (device sda4): use lzo compression

[  164.662017] BTRFS info (device sda4): disk space caching is enabled

[  164.876837] Adding 1048572k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1048572k SSDscFS

```

Between 7.587704 and 163.007621 is where it was hanging. It continued after I pressed Enter a few times.

Hope someone can give me pointers as how I should approach this issue. I am currently at my wits end.

----------

## Thistled

You could increase the verbosity of the kernel log, but that will require a rebuild of your kernel.

Kernel Hacking -> printk and dmesg options -> Default log level [#]

where # is a number, the lower the number the more output.

Interesting you have around 4 network interfaces showing up there. I wonder if it might have something to do with that.

----------

## Thistled

Oh and remove any USB devices (TV sticks or flash drive) if they are attached.

I had a box with a similar delay because they were attached.

----------

